# This week's projects



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

This is what I've managed to get done this week. A lot more than I normally can do, but I've been sick and took a day off last week, then spent all weekend.

Mittens (1 ply is grey jacob w/ white corriedale and 1 ply green mill end): I'm working on a matching hat now










Green mill ends lightly carded with white merino, 1 ply spun chunky:



















I spun this (corriedale) earlier this fall but finished up knitting & thrumming (merino) last week:




























The yarn is 1 ply of grey jacob lightly carded with red corriedale & green mill ends, plyed with white sewing thread:










Socks finished up 2 weeks ago - commerical sock yarn:


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

So many beautiful things Cyndi! Thanks for sharing the pics with us. 

Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You have been busy, congratulation on the FO's. Are you a fast knitter? What sock pattern are you using? Love the mittens. Are these gifts or are you selling them at a craft fair?

Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Awesome stuff!

Tell me more about plying with sewing thread ... Is that something you do on purpose for sock yarn, to make it both smaller and stronger?

And (clueless question of the day) ... what are mill ends and where do you get them? :S


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

love the red hat! 

actually, love everything but coveting the red hat. lol.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

redbudlane said:


> So many beautiful things Cyndi! Thanks for sharing the pics with us.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better now.


The grey Jacob featured is what I got from you Deb. Wonderful roving!!

Don't know if I'm a fast knitter or not. I started the grey socks last Saturday afternoon and finished them up Tuesday morning. Also got a pair of black (commercial wool yarn) fingerless mitts done (with thrumming at the ends) on Tuesday.

The hats are a fast pattern (from Spring '05 Spin Off). The thrumming slowed me down a bit though on the orange hat.

The sock pattern for the grey is just a few rounds of K1 P1 for ribbing, then knit leg, short row heel, knit gusset, knit until you decrease, kitchenner stitch to finish. The pink/tan has a cool 'false' cable where you * k2 p2 for 3 rounds, then knit 2 together, but leave on left needle, knit 1st stitch again, * repeat * to *

All are gifts (mittens are MINE!!!) except the orange (yes, it's more orange than red!) which is at the Farmer's Market with a $35 price tag.

The head cold is hanging on. I'm well medicated though (the scent of camphor & menthol is wafting in my cubicle at work ... lucky work mates)


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I knew that something was up with you, haven't seen you around much. Hope you can breathe better soon, head colds are miserable.

Everything looks great, I especially like the fake cable socks. Are they as stretchy as the ribbed ones? They look kinda lacy and girly.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, you are amazing. I feel good if I get one project done in a month! Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

These are GORGEOUS Cindy! I wish I could knit like that... In my dreams lol.

I've just been working on a whole bunch of singles. I have somewhere around 7 or 8 I need to ply. I hate plying so I've been putting it off lol. 

Hope you feel better soon. I hate being sick, slows ya down


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

They are alll lovely - what a great weekend you must have had 

hoggie


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Great job! I want to make that thrummed hat. What size is it? What size needles do you use? I love that! I'm on my way to see if I have that issue of SpinOff!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks guys! I ususally don't get this much done. I hate being sick and I figured as long as I was down, I might as well be productive.

I've only been seriously knitting since January, my purl stitches are wonky (combined purling). It's how my Gma taught me decades ago. It is the fastest way to purl, although I haven't been able to master lace knitting because of that style (without having to rearrange every purl stitch before knitting it.) 

Deb - the pattern is "Kathy's Favorite Hat". Cast on in multiples of 6 if you will be working the pattern. Knit about 3" of rounds, then purl one round, knit one round. There is a pattern you can put into it next ... k1, p1, * k5, p1 * repeat * to *. One the next and subsequent rows, move the purl one stitch over, so the 2nd pattern row, you k2, p1, * k5, p1 * repeat * to * ending with k3. 3rd pattern row is k3, p1, * k5, p1, repeat * to * ending with k2 and so on until the pattern is repeated from the beginning (k1, p1, *k5, p1*) twice, then purl 1 round, knit one round, purl 1 round. Knit 8 rounds, then start decreasing. Shoot, I can't remember off the top of my head the decreasing rounds ... will have to look them up.

I added the thrums randomly, no real rhyme or reason ...


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks, Cyndi! I DO have that issue. In fact, I got out the needles and some dark gray Romney that I have spun out at 1:30 this morning, lol! 

I thought I might do the thrums with some of my whtie angora bunny. What do you all think? Would it be TOO soft and hot? 

How do you do your thrums? I've seen thummed mittens, but a thrummed hat is such a good idea! 

A new project, YAY! As I look around my room I only have six projects started.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice!!!! Great to see projects knitted from handspun yarn 

Andrea

www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cyndi, you accomplish more sick than I do well! Love the socks, btw.


----------



## liznbeatle (Nov 17, 2007)

Really beautiful Cindy Thanks for sharing the pics! Especially the hat, the colors are gorgeous. Lisa


----------

